

(Rumor) Steve Jobs Has "6 Weeks to Live," Says the National Enquirer - jasonshen
http://gizmodo.com/#!5762521/steve-jobs-has-weeks-to-live-says-the-national-enquirer

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

I seriously hope I never become famous.

------
erehweb
[http://www.fakesteve.net/2011/01/im-totally-fine-but-
goodbye...](http://www.fakesteve.net/2011/01/im-totally-fine-but-goodbye-for-
now.html)

"I hope that when you see stories like that - because you will - you use their
comment strings to express your outrage for being the kind of scumbags who
would put their own hunger for unique visitors and pageviews ahead of a man’s
right to privacy."

~~~
forwardslash
Unfortunately most of those comments will end up moved to #devnull

<http://gizmodo.com/#!devnull/forum>

------
forwardslash
It pains me to see Gizmodo running an article with the National Enquirer as
its primary source. They do make the necessary disclaimers, "The Enquirer is
also wrong a lot especially when it comes to proclaiming that celebrities have
mere weeks to live." but perhaps they'll run anything to get the attention
away from their redesign.

~~~
rhizome
Then again, maybe it was the _purpose_ of the redesign.

